# Red head’s are back



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't even see them in our area any more.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Funny I am in SE Michigan, and put a suet cake out on my feeding station last week. The previous time I tried this, I mistakenly used a Peanut cake, and the squirrels ripped the cage open in the first hour. But I had heard some Woodpeckers in our neighborhood, and figured I would try a non-peanut suet cake. The next day, we had a Downy, and a Hairy at the feeder. Then, yesterday, a male Redhead decided our vent at the top of the chimney was a good place to hammer, and call up a mate. lol. Gotta love Woodpeckers.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> Funny I am in SE Michigan, and put a suet cake out on my feeding station last week. The previous time I tried this, I mistakenly used a Peanut cake, and the squirrels ripped the cage open in the first hour. But I had heard some Woodpeckers in our neighborhood, and figured I would try a non-peanut suet cake. The next day, we had a Downy, and a Hairy at the feeder. Then, yesterday, a male Redhead decided our vent at the top of the chimney was a good place to hammer, and call up a mate. lol. Gotta love Woodpeckers.


Male and female are identical.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, but the males hammer to attract females when the mating season is on. Dude was on it, and is going to get the girl. At least it isn't a Pileated. :lol:


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Peanut suet I put out at noon is gone. One a day. They’ll have to suffer til morning.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Just put another suet out. Gone all am. Did see a rose breasted groesbeak on the lawn in the back yard when we returned. It was below the safflower feeder.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

This afternoon in the back yard. They like corn.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

And too bad this came out out of focus, 
the eye is not sharp.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Big pecker today.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Pileated, with a nice Oriole perched above, and behind it! And another below it. Way cool.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

The pair of rhwp visiting have vanished. 
Guess they had enuff of the jays starlings & squirrels eating THEIR treats.


----------

